# A couple of the better, MUCH better reviews and comparisons of Canon 5Dmkiii,6D, 7Dmkii



## Didereaux (Feb 26, 2016)

Once in awhile DigitalRev puts out some quality(meaning substantive) videos.  Here's a couple (I recommend watching both) comparing and using the Canon 5Dmkiii, the 6D, and the 7Dmkii.   An 'extra' for me was the satire on bird photographers in the 7Dmkii vs 5Dmkiii  vid.





5Dmkiii vs 6D vs 7Dmkii


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 26, 2016)

I like DR, they're funny.
You can always find reviews to your liking to convince yourself about anything.


----------



## Didereaux (Feb 26, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> I like DR, they're funny.
> You can always find reviews to your liking to convince yourself about anything.




I agree with you in the majority of cases.  That is why these two vids stood out.  There was actually some 'meat' in both of them.    My favorites though are when they get some pro and hand him a piece of junk to shoot with.  Funny, and generally the pros prove the old adage that the picture is more dependent upon the shooter than the camera!


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 26, 2016)

Didereaux said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > I like DR, they're funny.
> ...


Yes, I love those toy cameras in the hands of pros.  Then they work on how to add flash and all that stuff.  Really worth watching those videos.  They had many good videos on the past such as multiple exposure.  the good thing about their videos is that if you like their type of humor they're mostly funny, while conveying how to use some technique or comparisons.


----------



## wyogirl (Feb 26, 2016)

and I've found a new YouTube channel to subscribe to.  Funny stuff.


----------



## goodguy (Mar 3, 2016)

DR is just like Top Gear, not really a serious source of info, they are more for fun and laughter.
Not saying that from time to time you cant find a nugget of good info but altogether they are more for fun.
I been watching them for few year now.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 3, 2016)

They have good stuff from time to time such as:

Choosing a good tripod
6 reasons why Zooms are better than Primes
6 reasons why Primes are better than Zooms
multiple exposures, levitation, hyperlapse, long exposures
and tons more all done in a funny scenario

They're camera review are mostly general stuff.  Funny to watch though.


----------



## Philmar (Apr 15, 2016)

For me they are infotainment, more so than informative.


----------



## weepete (Apr 15, 2016)

I love digital rev, and they got it totally right with the review. If you want the speed and and the AF the 7D mkii is a good choice, if not the 5D mkii isthe better option. 

Simples.


----------



## compasiune11 (May 5, 2016)

This guy from Digital Review is the funnyest camera presenter/reviewer i had ever seen 
Simple and talkes to the subject in a funny way!


----------



## CamPointShoot (Jul 8, 2016)

I got my 5D Mark III from them after watching a few reviews. Didnt know they had an online store. I got my DSLR kit in less than 3 days with free Express shipping and save over 300 USD. Not bad.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 8, 2016)

Philmar said:


> For me they are infotainment, more so than informative.


Is that similar to "Sports Entertainment"?


----------

